

Is blekko doomed from the start? - chadp
http://www.businessinsider.com/blekko-doomed

======
benvanderbeek
I signed up for the beta and made it my home page. I tried hard to adopt. I
exchanged emails w/ one of the guys there (he was super nice and replied
quickly) when I had to revert to Google searches to find what I was looking
for (80% of the time), but then gave up. If the basic search results
quality/ranking was close to that of Google, I would have stuck with it.

The slashtags are pretty cool. But like the article says, search isn't broken,
and putting a cool extra on top of so-so core functionality won't work. And if
slashtags did take off, it would be super easy for Google to add that in.
(Unless I'm missing some kind of patent stuff.)

------
chadp
Totally agree. I don't want to know or learn or care what a slashtag is.

Back to work..

